# Triadic and Trienza



## oceanvoyages (Jul 29, 2006)

Do any members have any information about two former ships named TRIADIC and TRIENZA ? Both ships used to operate a service between Australia and the Pacific Ocean island of Nauru during the 1940's and 1950's. They used to carry cargo and some passengers between Australia and Nauru, and they would bring mined superphosphate back to Australia from Nauru.
Thanks for any information anyone may have of these two ships.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Triadic (Ex Levuka 1948) 7461 tons Built 10/1945 by West Coast Ship builders, Vancouver, BC. 426.8 x 57.2 x 34.9. 3 cylinder up & downer built by Canadian Allis Chalmers. 2 WT boilers. DF, ESD,GyC, radar, 2 decks, cruiser stern, O/No;181713.
Owned by British Phosphate Commisionaires. A H Gaze MBE as managers.
Registered London British flag.

MV Trienza 6180tons Built 1938 by Lithgows Ltd of Glasgow. 442.3 x 60.0 x 25.0. 8 cylinder 4 S CSA diesel
built by J G Kincaid Greenock. 2 Double ended boilers 150 psi, 1 deck and a shelter deck. Cruiser stern. Cargo battens not fitted.
Sparring omitted on oiltight bulkhead No;2 hold. Code flags GJJZ. Registered London, British flag. O/No; 166363. Owned and managed as above.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Think these are the two you want.TRIADIC. ID 1166448. Flag. GBR. Grt. 6378. SP12k. Built 1938 byLithgows.Port Glasgow. For British Phosphate Commissioners.London. scuttled 00.43S/167.20E. 1940.
TRIENZA. ID 5536833. Flag.GBR. Grt. 6378. SP12k. Built by Lithgows.Port Glasgow. 1938. renamed 1964 LEE AUN. scrapped Singapore.1967.
Cheers.


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont forget the Triellis ! I remember the ships very well, but sorry, I have no info on them.


----------



## floydpat (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, I travelled on Triadic, Triona, Triaster and Trienza but not Triellis.
I was a boarding schools tudent . My parents were living at Nauru and Ocean Island (now reverted to its own name - Banaba) from 1950 to 1970.

The original Triadic, Triona and Triaster were sunk by a German raider in WW2 - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_attacks_on_Nauru
The replacement Triadic and Triona were in use by 1950, the replacement Triaster was commissioned in 1956 (I think) and then a new ship, Triellis, followed some years later


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN, Flydpat. There are a few folk on the site who sailed with Nauru Pacific and British Phosphate Commissioners. Lots of posts about Nauru that you might be interested in.

John T


----------



## Bwanajan (9 mo ago)

My father was purser on the Triadic in the 1960s. I travelled to Christmas Island on this vessel in 1959. I believe she was sent to Hong Kong for scrapping, but when I do not know.


----------

